# Beef....it's whats for dinner?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If this keeps up, folks will become more reluctant to have Beef for dinner.....maybe not for dinner but certainly for the wallet.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/feeder-cattle_prices_at_record_head_for_longest_rally_since_1977_BLMG/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It isn't just beef. I have been looking for some feeder pigs to no avail. I have heard they are normally about $40,but have been selling for $100 @ the sale barn this year.

I should be selling feeder pigs! 2 litters a year. 6-10 a litter? Sounds like some big money.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The pig thing is looking tough around here too. I raise 10 a year, always get them from a friend of mine. Turns out 2 of his 3 sows never got bred. Which normally wouldn't be a problem, but right now they are 150 each for spring pigs. I don't usally get mine until the end of june so I'm hoping that will open the market up a bit more.


----------

